# Bulk milk tank questions



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Sunset brand have the copper lines running underneath the inner tank. Those can be converted to run hot water through the lines.

Some really old models that were ice bank style can be used like a water jacketed tank. 

The newer style tanks have a cooling plate and they don't work for heating.


----------



## Bill Russell (Aug 12, 2006)

Just to add to what Shannon just posted....Solar brand coolers also have serpentine copper lines .


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks. Are there ever issues with the copper tubing leaking?


----------



## JSteuer (Aug 11, 2015)

I have seen where people use PEX tubing for in floor heating placed in the tank as loops. Might be an idea if your concerned about leaking.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I had the lines leak, so I had stainless steel tubing installed inside the tank. they are removable for cleaning and storage purposes.

Jean-Marc


----------



## dtp (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is a photo of my recirculating system to the built in tubes of one of my 500 gallon tanks. Easy to fabricate and it works great. Sorry if the photo isn't great


----------

